# Mafia II Thread



## Shane

Thought id create a thread where we can discuss stuff about the upcoming Mafia 2,And share with each other what you are enjoying so far in the Demo.

I just cant wait until tomorrow is over just to get my hands on the Demo!...From the vids ive seen the Graphics looks stunning and so does the gameplay.

Anyone Pre-order it yet?


----------



## JLuchinski

Yeah I'm counting down to the demo as well, if it's good then I'll pre-order.


----------



## joh06937

absolutely can't wait for the demo. i hope it turns out to be an awesome game. i would hate to be let down... but i don't think i will be


----------



## bomberboysk

Can't wait for the demo either, the original Mafia was a great game.


----------



## lubo4444

I hope it's good.  I actually never played the first one but i saw few youtube videos and it looked really good.


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> Can't wait for the demo either, the original Mafia was a great game.



I never played the Orig,But on steam if you pre-order Mafia 2 you get the first mafia for free,so im going to play the demo tomorrow and if i like it pre-order the game and while im waiting for Mafia 2 to officially come out il play the mafia 1.

Although i heard people have had trouble getting it to work on Windows 7 X64 ...but thats expected since the first Mafia was released back in 2002.


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> I never played the Orig,But on steam if you pre-order Mafia 2 you get the first mafia for free,so im going to play the demo tomorrow and if i like it pre-order the game and while im waiting for Mafia 2 to officially come out il play the mafia 1.
> 
> Although i heard people have had trouble getting it to work on Windows 7 X64



i got it to install but i kept getting a weird glitch (i kept killing my first taxi passenger at the very beginning) so i just gave up and uninstalled it.


----------



## joh06937

looks like it won't be another 3 hours or so (8:00 am GMT evidently).


----------



## Shane

Yup i bet us in the UK wont see it until later on,but i dont care because im off to bed in a min and i have the night off work tonight to i can play the demo then


----------



## Shane

Well first impressions,quite good...the game looks fantastic!

These were the settings i tried and it ran with no hiccups whatsoever,Not sure on the frame rates i was getting because for some reason Fraps would never show at the top of the screen 






Not tried it with Apex Physx on,But i think this is for the new Nvidia cards only?

Its buggy but that's expected,in bugs i mean...you cant walk and shoot at the same time with the mouse and keyboard,as the player stops walking..however if you use the xbox 360 controller you can!..so im thinking it must be a bug!

Theres also a problem with it crashing when you quit the game.

But other than those problems ive found so far it seems like its going to be a big game this year,will be going to pre-order!


----------



## joh06937

what do you mean you can't walk and shoot? i can with my keyboard and mouse 

game is looking pretty great. eyefinity works well. LOVING the cover system. physx looks great as well. really fun chipping away at an enemy's cover in order to be able to shoot them  graphics are somewhat easy to render. with my eyefinity, max settings, and high physx, i got anywhere from 35 or so to 75 fps. i will check my usage a little later once i play again. next time, i am just going to go into the city (if i can) and spend my ten minutes doing other things...

here are a couple pics. i'll try to get some more later.


----------



## Shane

what i mean was...with the mouse + keyboard for some reason i could walk but when i shoot the player stops walking for some reason,it does not do this for me when using the 360 controller though,i can walk and shoot at the same time!..maybe its a bug or something.

as for physx,im going to enable it now on mine and see how it runs


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> what i mean was...with the mouse + keyboard for some reason i could walk but when i shoot the player stops walking for some reason,it does not do this for me when using the 360 controller though,i can walk and shoot at the same time!..maybe its a bug or something.
> 
> as for physx,im going to enable it now on mine and see how it runs



didn't happen for me. weird.

i literally just stood in the living for five minutes listening to the music. if you people knew me at all, you'd know i am pretty much peeing in my pants from the music. this game is gta only better in every single god damn way!!!!! 

Well .... Come on lets go lets go lets go little darlin'
Tell me that you'll never leave me
Come on Come on lets go again, again and again
Well.... Now swing me swing me swing me all the way darling
Come on lets go little darlin'
Lets go lets go again once more

HOT DAMN!


----------



## Shane

Dunno whats going on with my Fraps now,this is how my Mafia 2 screenshots come out ...kind of cool 











btw i tried the game with Physx option turned on,i get 18-25 fps in the city 
but surprisingly it still runs smooth.

The things im not liking about the game atm is the camera angles sometimes are a bit crap when driving around.


----------



## joh06937

that's what the matrix would look like if it were made in the 60s


----------



## Shane

[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E90tiMKQqus&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E90tiMKQqus&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]

Apparently someone already figured how to stop the countdown timer when your in the city,i wouldn't be surprised if someone finds out how to remove the red blocks that prevent you going further into the city either


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> [YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E90tiMKQqus&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E90tiMKQqus&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
> 
> Apparently someone already figured how to stop the countdown timer when your in the city,i wouldn't be surprised if someone finds out how to remove the red blocks that prevent you going further into the city either



counter stopper dl now 
fraps doesn't seem to want to record at higher than around 4 fps 

here are a bunch more though. lovin' this game 





this is pretty sweet 




OH SH-




glug glug glug...




anyone up for a game of tennis?




"excuse me, where the hell is all the water?"


----------



## Shane

Awesome shots ^ 

Post your benchmarks guys,

Heres mine,Not really impressed with the result to be honest but maybe its because my cards is not Nvidia = Physx,But at least the game runs smooth.

All maxed settings,res in screenshot with Physx disabled.


----------



## ScOuT

Love this game already...it's late so I only played about 15 minutes 

All settings maxed...the GTX 260 was really working  I was playing at about 25 to 35 FPS and it actually ran smooth.

Settings





Benchmark


----------



## joh06937

running max at 4516*900 but still pretty disappointed. note: physx was turned off. i'll run it again with physx on in a couple minutes.





EDIT: thunderstorm cut out our power for a second, right when i was in the middle of the bench!  i don't feel like running it again but i was getting about 28-29 fps average with physx high. i wonder if that has to do with the 8800gt's 512 mb ram size and my eyefinity?

i am loving the way these cars feel when driving (heavy!). plus, like i said, the music makes me sit in the car and just to listen to it. overall, i can't wait until august 24th! right before school too, looks like i'll be starting out behind in all my classes


----------



## Shane

I think they could have done the car smashes/damage a bit better,you can be in a very fast head on smash and then look at the front of the car and it only has a slight dent...

Atm,im 50/50 to whether im actually going to buy the game.


----------



## JLuchinski

What the heck I get an average of 12 fps @ 1440 x 900 with Physx turned off, maybe it doesnt like Vista.


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Atm,im 50/50 to whether im actually going to buy the game.



why?


----------



## Mez

Alright, just got done playing the Demo on the xbox 360, (yet to try on my system). The game seems rather... sluggish? Well, on the xbox 360, seems it was optimized to run at 25 fps. The movements aren't very responsive to the controller, im going to download the game on my computer and see what the game feels like at 30+ Fps.


----------



## Shane

Whats with everyone on the streets having guns?...you shoot someone and bam the whole neighborhood is after you 

Heres what i Do/Dont like in the game demo so far,Mention yours....

*Do Like:*

Graphics :Looks stunning,Im shocked it can still look that good in DX9.

Car handling (cars feel old and heavy like they should)

Little extra features...may sound stupid,But i like the fact you can refill your car at the gas station and wash your car,Also the bars around the city you can go in.
You can Pay off/Bribe police

*Dont like:*

Car Damage...its the same all the time,you can have head on smash and hardly any damage other than a broken headlight.


Police are too accurate:When they're shooting at you during a car chase even if you are swerving all over the place to dodge the bullets they still manage to hit you.



I tried the countdown timer freeze as well,it works 100%


----------



## joh06937

all the do likes are the same here, especially the cars. i do have one ULTRA LIKE: the music 

for the don't likes, i do agree a little bit on the damage to the car, although it didn't seem like that big of a deal. never noticed the police thing though...
another don't is the fact that the swimming pools are empty


----------



## linkin

I'm gunna go download the demo. how big is the download? anyone know?


----------



## joh06937

wasn't too big, like 2 gb i think. hmm, nevakonanza, where'd you find the bars??


----------



## bomberboysk

I'm really tempted to pre order....Mafia was and still is one of my favorite games of all time, this looks like a good sequel...


----------



## russb

Nevakonaza (Car Damage...its the same all the time,you can have head on smash and hardly any damage other than a broken headlight ) dont forget in
the 1930's the cars were built of thick gauge metal  and had chassis so you would not have the damage that you would have like we get in our tin cars of today.


----------



## Shane

joh06937 said:


> wasn't too big, like 2 gb i think. hmm, nevakonanza, where'd you find the bars??



Its not far from the house,..iirc you leave your house driveway turning left...then turn right at the next turn...then left again and its on that stretch of road somewhere....there's a couple of different ones ive seen,although you may have to use the Countdown timer fix to be able to have a good look around. 



russb said:


> Nevakonaza (Car Damage...its the same all the time,you can have head on smash and hardly any damage other than a broken headlight ) dont forget in
> the 1930's the cars were built of thick gauge metal  and had chassis so you would not have the damage that you would have like we get in our tin cars of today.



Yeah i understand that,But honestly thery are really too tough imo.

From what i  can find out...They said the original damage system from ( Mafia I ), Had been scrapped.

And that they have a ( Scripted Location-Based Damage ) system now instead = (damage in the same places all the time)

They should have done it dynamic based damage which is alot more realistic.



joh06937 said:


> another don't is the fact that the swimming pools are empty



yeah i was wondering why all the pools were empty,But we all know you cant go in the water on Mafia 2 so they probably left it out the pools for just that reason.

I think they have focused more on the missions more than anything,which is kind of disappointing because if anyones like me,I really like messing around and causing havoc in the city while not in a mission (GTA IV )


----------



## JLuchinski

Exactly how do you do the timer  freeze? I did the same thing as in the video and it didn't work. Am I missing something?


----------



## Shane

JLuchinski said:


> Exactly how do you do the timer  freeze? I did the same thing as in the video and it didn't work. Am I missing something?



Type this into Google...

time freezer patch mafia 2

The download to the patch is in the first You tube vid....why the hell they didn't give you longer on the demo i don't know,because there's road blocks to stop you exploring further into the city so its still not giving too much away.


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Type this into Google...
> 
> time freezer patch mafia 2
> 
> The download to the patch is in the first You tube vid....why the hell they didn't give you longer on the demo i don't know,because there's road blocks to stop you exploring further into the city so its still not giving too much away.



also note that the contents can give false positives with security programs.


----------



## joh06937

more fun screenies, including the 5 demo magazines (50 in the actual game). edited for cf's sake  we'll see how long they last though...






















drunk cam!









customizable license plate!

















oops 

sneaky sneaky...





EDIT: also, those getting murdered when physx is enabled, especially in front of vito's house, try this fix. it will disable all clothing effects except for vito's, leaving eye-candy as well as DRASTICALLY improving frames 

EDIT 2: also, for those who get orgasms from the music like me, head over to here to get them for yourself 

EDIT 3: i just keep finding more and more things for this game  there is a way to get beyond the demo borders (although you can't go very far beyond them).
EDIT 4: now i can  i'll post pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## linkin

Played the demo with the timer freeze, epic game! First thing i did was rob a gun store and go on a chase!

I like the fact that you die easily enough for it to be realistic, you can't take a shotgun blast to the face and live 

This game is a must buy! when it comes out. last night you could preorder it for $44.99 but now it's back up to $79.99, i'm still getting it


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> Played the demo with the timer freeze, epic game! First thing i did was rob a gun store and go on a chase!
> 
> I like the fact that you die easily enough for it to be realistic, you can't take a shotgun blast to the face and live
> 
> This game is a must buy! when it comes out. last night you could preorder it for $44.99 but now it's back up to $79.99, i'm still getting it



have you done any of the other things besides the time stop?


----------



## JLuchinski

I don't know whats going on but the demo has been crashing on my system after about 5 minutes of play. But either way I'm getting the full version the minute it comes out, can't wait.


----------



## Shane

joh06937 where you getting all the mods from?...wheres that garage too?


----------



## linkin

Just hit tab to check the map. the garage is the wrench icon. I'm uploading a video of everything you can do in the demo as we speak, I'll post it when it's done. (about an hour to go... 256k upload speed is pitiful!)


----------



## linkin

[YT]Eeu0jk-HPFM[/YT]


----------



## joh06937

got to include getting beyond the border


----------



## russb

After downloading the game i was playing it for about 15 mins then i had to come out of the game because i had someone come round.After they went and i put my computer back on my screen is a lot darker than before and i cannot get it back to how it was.Has anybody else had this problem and whats the answer please.


----------



## joh06937

russb said:


> After downloading the game i was playing it for about 15 mins then i had to come out of the game because i had someone come round.After they went and i put my computer back on my screen is a lot darker than before and i cannot get it back to how it was.Has anybody else had this problem and whats the answer please.



yeah that happens every so often. just log off and log back on.

here's one way:
[YT]7WS-R0sz360[/YT]

here's a second:
[YT]LzON_Nz-jtE[/YT]


----------



## russb

Thats a bit daft having do that all the time,i think i will uninstall it then i will not have the problem.Thanks anyway for your reply.


----------



## Shane

joh06937 said:


> got to include getting beyond the border




i find the second on easier.

Ive only tried it once,do you always run out of time when you get to the hidden part?


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> i find the second on easier.
> 
> Ive only tried it once,do you always run out of time when you get to the hidden part?



you mean the mission ended stuff? there's an app for that (patch) 
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/942953-mafia-ii/55982986
you get a false positive with your security system (at least i do) but i have used that exact one and it does work. only things though:

when you die, you have to restart mafia ii (windows key -> end program -> double click on mafia ii again.

you can see the map circle but you can't press tab to get the full map (or press esc).

if you can deal with those then you get to explore more  note there are also some places way beyond the demo map that don't exist, meaning you fall into nothing (which is kind of fun the first time ).


----------



## Shane

joh06937 said:


> you mean the mission ended stuff? there's an app for that (patch)
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/942953-mafia-ii/55982986
> you get a false positive with your security system (at least i do) but i have used that exact one and it does work. only things though:
> 
> when you die, you have to restart mafia ii (windows key -> end program -> double click on mafia ii again.
> 
> you can see the map circle but you can't press tab to get the full map (or press esc).
> 
> if you can deal with those then you get to explore more  note there are also some places way beyond the demo map that don't exist, meaning you fall into nothing (which is kind of fun the first time ).



arghh tried to D/L the file...



> The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable.



il try again later,this is really funny though ive never know a demo to have got so hacked like this 

There will be a patch to remove the red barrier just give it time...i wonder what the game creators said about all these lol.


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> arghh tried to D/L the file...
> 
> 
> 
> il try again later,this is really funny though ive never know a demo to have got so hacked like this
> 
> There will be a patch to remove the red barrier just give it time...i wonder what the game creators said about all these lol.



the city is so big beyond the barriers, even in areas you wouldn't ever be able to see normally, that it kind of makes me a little suspicious of whether or not the wanted to see if people would hack the barriers 

i do hope they change the physx with other people's clothes though (make it easier to render). if not i'll definitely be using that hack for the real game.

hmm, just checked the file, should be available


----------



## adimarten23

Awesome action game.This game is going to be one of the best sellers with halo reach and madden played the demo and loved it on the first try cant stop playing it 4.5 out of 5


----------



## Shane

Re-Installed Fraps and now i can take screenshots from my rig 

This has to be my faverite car in the demo so far...custom and tuned of course


----------



## linkin

Whats with the pink exhaust? lol


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Whats with the pink exhaust? lol



Dunno,i think you only get that colour smoke when you have the engine tuned in the garrage...Dont know why they done it pink 

The police cars exhaust is also the same so im guessing its for the Tuned cars!

Anyone know whats with those people all around the city,as soon as you shoot your gun theyre shooting back at you and theres loads of them?

Are they other gangs?


----------



## joh06937

this thread is going to go all kinds of crazy come tuesday 

for some reason i started mafia ii again today just to roam around for a little while but all of my patches were gone  they must have patched the game or something  now i have to re-download everything


----------



## linkin

Apparently someone has "released" the full steam version somewhere. I read that it's just a backup and requires a cd key key and steam to be active and online.


----------



## Shane

Guys this game is AWESOME!

seriously ive only played it for about 45 mins and really enjoying it so far,already unlocked 3 achievements....the demo didn't really do it any justice on showing how good the game actually is.

I love how the city is covered in snow too and you even get xmas music on the radio..

















Does anyone know where i have to Download the "Down loadable content" from?...because i have received a "Vegas Pack" code ..but when i look on steam for down loadable content it says there inst any?


----------



## joh06937

damn it, way to increase my anticipation :angry: i have to wait like another 12 hours


----------



## Shane

Thought you guys in the US got it the 25th?....it was only released here today and i got mine first thing this morning.

You will like it though


----------



## joh06937

much better than the demo?


----------



## Shane

joh06937 said:


> much better than the demo?



Much much better,Like i said the demo did not do it any justice


----------



## joh06937

eeing-in-pants: i think we need this emoticon


----------



## Dazzeerr

Here's some screens I got during the demo, really thinking about buying this game today.


----------



## JareeB

oh my god i just played the demo, all i can say is wow it plays so nice on everything high full anti laycing and i thought gta 4 look sweet not anymore haha, i need to get the full game!!!


----------



## lubo4444

I'm definitely getting this.


----------



## JareeB

lubo4444 said:


> I'm definitely getting this.



i got to get this too


----------



## linkin

Can't wait to get this and max it out!!


----------



## joh06937

now i don't feel left out (yeah i'm looking at you nevakonanza ).


----------



## Shane

Haha nice one dude,You will love it!

Btw they have already released a patch for the PS3/360 version....nice to see they are on the ball 



> PS3 AND 360 PATCH NOTES
> - Fix of possible endless loading after retry in mission eight
> - Fix of endless loading if user picks up a Playboy before the cut scene in mission five is triggered.
> - Fix of issue that made user able to be shot through some objects and walls.
> - Fix of issue where SFX does not play when browsing through various menus.
> - A number of minor cosmetic and localization issues were also addressed with this patch.



Ive noticed a few bugs on the pc version too,..nothing major,Hopefully they will get patched though.


----------



## joh06937

can anyone say SCREENIE TIME?!?!

hmm, a little familiar  





ha ha, what a greaser 





i said exactly what he said at the same time: "what the ****?"





oh i see, it's a carpool lane 





what does gay horse eat? "HAAAAAAaaaaaaay!"





just a random accident and ALL of these buggars show up at the same time  i wasn't even wanted...





140 baby :





and did 140 in this car (my new honey):


----------



## joh06937

and the rest (20 pic limit per post )

"you insert car"





"you press button"





nom nom nom nom nom





now THAT'S a suit!





i am absolutely BLOWN AWAY by the diversity in the missions...





woah, robert deniro anyone?





ah to be a teenager again  i wish i had been one in the 50s 





greased lightening motherfu****





another greaser 





it just ins't fair... after ALL that hard work figuring out and trying to get over the border of the demo 





LOVING the speed limiter





cash... johnny cash.





i know, that was a lot of screenshots. but i don't think i have ever enjoyed taking them as much as i do with this game (except maybe ac2).

the gameplay (shooting, meetings, missions, etc.) really reminds me of Goodfellas, but the driving really reminds me of American Graffiti


----------



## Shane

Awesome shots......Dunno if ive already said this but do you also think this game looks really nice considering its only DX9?

I wonder why they didn't take advantage of DX10?

Ive not played any Mafia today...been busy working but will be playing some soon!


----------



## joh06937

if you hadn't said that i don't know that i would've ever guessed it was dx9  i think vito's face is absolutely amazing. the detail really looks great even close up. his scar is pretty sweet  i was actually thinking about how great the game looks yesterday and how much better it looks than games made last year or earlier...

i wonder what they could've done with dx10 or even dx11


----------



## Shane

Yeah i was shocked because i thought it was DX10...but when you look on the recommended specs on the back of the case it says (DX9 Compliant card)...no mention of DX10 or 11...and i read it was confirmed to be DX9 only.

They must have spend quite a long time on planning and designing this game ,Im shocked at the amount of people whining on the 2K forums saying the game is a fail....
Dont know whats wrong with them!


----------



## Hsv_Man

Unbelievable I thought Mafia II was direct x 10 for sure but a quick check of wikipedia said direct x 9.0c. I looked at the game earlier today not sure if i am going to pick it up yet maybe i will shop around as I have heard you can get it cheaper than $99 Aud.


----------



## Shane

Should have pre-ordered Hsv_Man 

I got my copy for £31 delivered from Amazon on release date...i could have got it for £27.99 but that company (GAME) was not accepting my card for some odd reason.

Some more recent shots:

My new ride


----------



## joh06937

my last ones i promise 

awesome feature 9running out of gas)





driving around with flat tires is not a good idea (they eventually fall off) 





EDIT: just finished the campaign. cool story and interesting ending. spoiler*********** -> do you think joe is actually dead now? we never heard a gunshot (which i was expecting). either way, it could possibly lead to a sequel


----------



## bomberboysk

Mafia II is DX9 because of how long its been in development

I'm up to chapter 8 in the campaign.


----------



## linkin

You guys are making me jealous the game costs $79.99 USD here on steam 

Probably gunna buy a buy cheap copy from india on ebay or something for like $30 and get express shipping and activate it on steam.


----------



## joh06937

bomberboysk said:


> Mafia II is DX9 because of how long its been in development
> 
> I'm up to chapter 8 in the campaign.



hey didn't know you were playing it. how do you like it thus far?

EDIT: please note that the following is my reflection on the game. if you aren't done, probably shouldn't read it. if you absolutely loved the game and don't want me to ruin it, probably shouldn't read it.

now that the initial infatuation i had has mostly worn off and i have finished the game, i am saddened by what the developers could've done but didn't. this could've been the best sandbox game OF ALL TIME. it would've knocked gta on its back and given the finishing punch in a lackadaisical manner. but the open world is really limited to one damn mission at a time, all being mandatory and inevitable, and there really isn't much to do (more than once) outside of those missions. pissing off cops and running away can only last for so long... the story could've been Goodfellas+The Godfather times about 100. don't get me wrong, i liked it while it lasted. as a linear game, it is pretty cool. but i just am saddened by the potential it had compared to the final product. i guess i'll have to spend some time getting the playboy magazines...


----------



## Shane

Not going to read those hidden comments 

Im only on the part where those guys set fire to your house,forgot the chapter.


----------



## JlCollins005

i just finished it on the xbox, i was able to beat the game in under a day story wise not getting all the playboy mags and such, but i was kinda upset with the ending.

Also anyone know where to find the damn hot rods i cant find one at all


----------



## Shane

After playing the game for a while now,Anyone think that 2K put in far too many unnecessary things into the game? What is the point of having flushing toilets, working showers,radios,lights and things?

I mean all of those must have taken some time to do,They probably could have created some extra cars,extra weapons or something that would be more useful wouldn't you guys agree?

I love the game don't get me wrong,But i do think it could have been better,Especially after been in development for all this time.

Im currently stuck on that mission where Henry gets chopped up by the Chinks,..you follow their leader into the restaurant and then you have to take out his men and find the leader...ive take out all his men but i cant seem to find that leader!..any help?


----------



## bomberboysk

joh06937 said:


> hey didn't know you were playing it. how do you like it thus far?
> 
> EDIT: please note that the following is my reflection on the game. if you aren't done, probably shouldn't read it. if you absolutely loved the game and don't want me to ruin it, probably shouldn't read it.
> 
> now that the initial infatuation i had has mostly worn off and i have finished the game, i am saddened by what the developers could've done but didn't. this could've been the best sandbox game OF ALL TIME. it would've knocked gta on its back and given the finishing punch in a lackadaisical manner. but the open world is really limited to one damn mission at a time, all being mandatory and inevitable, and there really isn't much to do (more than once) outside of those missions. pissing off cops and running away can only last for so long... the story could've been Goodfellas+The Godfather times about 100. don't get me wrong, i liked it while it lasted. as a linear game, it is pretty cool. but i just am saddened by the potential it had compared to the final product. i guess i'll have to spend some time getting the playboy magazines...


I do like it quite alot, as i had said earlier the original mafia was one of my favorite games, and i've been playing this and thus far i quite like it. I don't have alot of free time anymore, so its prolly gonna take me awhile to get anywhere close to finishing it.


----------



## Shane

Completed the chapters now....i wont say too much but i was surprised about the ending....didn't expect it to end like that.


----------



## bomberboysk

God i hate cliffhangers....this is worse of a cliffhanger than white collar last night


----------



## Shane

Did you enjoy the game Bomber?

It will be interesting to see what DLC they come out with next.

Bug in Free Roam mod.


----------



## bomberboysk

Yeah, i really enjoyed the game, perhaps one of my favorite games i've played thus far(if you played the original mafia, you would notice that one part of the game came from the original ending of Mafia )


----------



## lubo4444

Roughly how long does it take to complete the game?  I'm about to start it lol.....


----------



## linkin

Try these if you're having poor physx performance:

http://physxinfo.com/news/3628/mafia-ii-demo-tweaking-physx-performance/

http://physxinfo.com/news/3851/apex-physx-in-mafia-ii-clothing/


----------



## bomberboysk

lubo4444 said:


> Roughly how long does it take to complete the game?  I'm about to start it lol.....



Took me about 8 hours on the hardest setting.


----------



## lubo4444

bomberboysk said:


> Took me about 8 hours on the hardest setting.



Ok thanks.  I usually play all my games on normal settings so i should be good then.


----------



## linkin

Took me 12 hours, i was constantly dying on the last mission. playing on hard of course.

Man that's a saturday well spent. I think the game is like far cry 2 in the sense that you end up backstabbing all the leaders until only you and your buddy are left 

Judging by the ending, there's going to be a third. I just hope it has free roam as standard.

I've had a few glitches such as when you go rescue leo his front door wont open... enemies walking into closed doors and not opening them etc etc

I like the way the graphics are done properly. It's got a similar effect for blurring as GTA 4, except it doesnt make you short sighted like in gta4. and it runs smooth! In the benchmark i get 51.1fps average, everything maxed with vsync on.


----------



## Shane

I think it too me around the same time,Took me a few attempts on the last few missions as they were quite hard.

The thing i didnt like in Mafia 2 is all the fighting you have to do,Just got me bored.


----------



## linkin

Yeah i also think there was too much driving and not enough shooting, and too few side missions. It was very linear and didn't give you much of a chance to go and do your own thing.


----------



## Shane

Jimmys Vendetta DLC is out tomorrow,Anyone else looking farward to it?

Btw has anyone actually every ran out of Fuel in this game,every car ive had or Stolen have never ran out!....was it implemented into the game but at teh last min removed or something?

i know they removed alot of features before release....as they want to make it DLC :/


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Jimmys Vendetta DLC is out tomorrow,Anyone else looking farward to it?
> 
> Btw has anyone actually every ran out of Fuel in this game,every car ive had or Stolen have never ran out!....was it implemented into the game but at teh last min removed or something?
> 
> i know they removed alot of features before release....as they want to make it DLC :/



i got a warning once but i needed a getaway car so i refueled. just drive the same car (has to be a badass one though ) for a while. the gauge is in the speedometer thing.


----------



## Shane

joh06937 said:


> i got a warning once but i needed a getaway car so i refueled. just drive the same car (has to be a badass one though ) for a while. the gauge is in the speedometer thing.



Apparently if you dont bother to re-fuel nothing happens,it just keeps on running ...If only this happened in real life eh 

Btw does anyone else here think that Henry was really a rat?...its a big topic over at the 2K forums.

I honestly dont know if Henry was a Rat,He could have been but its hard to tell from the story....For all we know,Further down the line in teh story it could turn out that Joe is a traitor,its funny how twice joe managed to give the cops the slip but Vito always ended up been nicked by the police in the missions.


----------



## linkin

Well earlier in the game (same bit as the demo) Henry and Vito are discussing where Henry came from, he says sicily and all that. Then Vito asks how his english is so good, then the fat bastard turns up


----------



## Shane

New DLC now available!....£6.99 here on steam,Il probably snap it up.

Im going to wait a bit though and see what the people over at 2k forums say about the new DLC and what exactly it features,Im not very happy with how 2k basically sold us half a game and want to charge us more for the rest....if id have known it was going to be like this i would not have purchased Mafia 2 in the first place. :/


----------



## JlCollins005

i played the game once through on the 360 it was good but the replay value to me isnt high prolly wont play it again


----------



## 1337dingo

linkin said:


> Took me 12 hours, i was constantly dying on the last mission. playing on hard of course.
> 
> Man that's a saturday well spent. I think the game is like far cry 2 in the sense that you end up backstabbing all the leaders until only you and your buddy are left
> 
> Judging by the ending, there's going to be a third. I just hope it has free roam as standard.
> 
> I've had a few glitches such as when you go rescue leo his front door wont open... enemies walking into closed doors and not opening them etc etc
> 
> I like the way the graphics are done properly. It's got a similar effect for blurring as GTA 4, except it doesnt make you short sighted like in gta4. and it runs smooth! In the benchmark i get 51.1fps average, everything maxed with vsync on.


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i havnt finished FC2 yet


----------



## russb

Nevakonaza said:


> New DLC now available!....£6.99 here on steam,Il probably snap it up.
> 
> Im going to wait a bit though and see what the people over at 2k forums say about the new DLC and what exactly it features,Im not very happy with how 2k basically sold us half a game and want to charge us more for the rest....if id have known it was going to be like this i would not have purchased Mafia 2 in the first place. :/



 Why (....if id have known it was going to be like this i would not have purchased Mafia 2 in the first place.) do you want to buy this then.
(New DLC now available!....£6.99 here on steam,Il probably snap it up.)


----------



## Shane

Im saying that if i had known they would have chopped the game in half like they did and sold us half a game and make us want to pay for the other half in little bits then i would not have brought Mafia 2 at all,But obviously no one knew that 2k has removed half the game features until everyone had purchased it and it was too late (like myself).

I did enjoy the missions in the game though and have now purchased jimmy's vendetta....Have you got the game Russ?

Just robbed this gun store


----------



## russb

Had the Beta but could not get the hang of driving plus a few other things like i'm not all that clever with the controls,all right for you youngsters but an old git like my not having any patience so i gave up and downloaded it.
Looks like all the games that are coming out now you have to pay for extras.


----------



## joh06937

russb said:


> Had the Beta but could not get the hang of driving plus a few other things like i'm not all that clever with the controls,all right for you youngsters but an old git like my not having any patience so i gave up and downloaded it.
> Looks like all the games that are coming out now you have to pay for extras.



the driving was pretty awesome. you could totally feel the weight of the car (which really made you spend more to tune it up ). just gotta stick with it!


----------



## russb

No i'm no good at that sort of driving same when i had the Beta for
  NFS Worldwide i think it was called i just cannot get used to driving on the wrong side of the road haha.


----------



## Shane

Omg have you guys seen this,Jimmy is just a head with sunglasses on Vito's torso...






Look at the neck! ...they didnt even bother to fix the skin texture/colour.

Btw guys i wouldnt bother purchasing the Jimmys Vandetta DLC,Its a load of crap!

All you do is blow up some cars,kill people and that's basically it,Nothing like the missions in the regular Mafia 2,There isnt any cinematic or videos for the missions....so boring!


----------



## Shane

Ive just played Mafia 2 on my old Nvidia 8800GT while my 4890 is out of action for a laugh, and i could actually see some noticeable differences using the nvidia card.

One difference i noticed was how his coat swings at the bottom as he moves,It seems more realistic and not so stiff...also when a car explodes you see little pieces go everywhere,same with when you smash a car window.

I see this on the Ati card,But its not so good...Nvidias Physx really does make a difference.

Obviusly though the 8800Gt graphics were not as good as my 4890,I just wish i had a second Pci-e slot on my mobo so i could dedicate my 8800GT just for Physx


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Ive just played Mafia 2 on my old Nvidia 8800GT while my 4890 is out of action for a laugh, and i could actually see some noticeable differences using the nvidia card.
> 
> One difference i noticed was how his coat swings at the bottom as he moves,It seems more realistic and not so stiff...also when a car explodes you see little pieces go everywhere,same with when you smash a car window.
> 
> I see this on the Ati card,But its not so good...Nvidias Physx really does make a difference.
> 
> Obviusly though the 8800Gt graphics were not as good as my 4890,I just wish i had a second Pci-e slot on my mobo so i could dedicate my 8800GT just for Physx



Get a new mobo


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Get a new mobo



It wouldn't be logical imo to spend out on buying another LGA 775 board,Unless i could get one super super cheap but they don't seem to have gone down much in price (especially the dual Pci-e capable ones.).

I love my current Asus board though,that's its only downfall not having a second Pci-e


----------



## Shane

Hey guys anyone got "Joeys Adventure" DLC here?

ive not played Mafia 2 in ages,i didnt even know more DLC had came out :0

Whats it like? might get it as its only £6.30

I was dissapointed with Jimmys Vandetta though,Is the new DLC much better?


----------



## linkin

Little hack I heard about for nvidia users wanting better anti-aliasing: Rename the mafia 2 exe file to "jericho.exe" and force maximum AA in nvidia control panel, it should look much better

Edit: especially while driving fast


----------



## myndziuss

Just finished playing through the game last night and i got a little dissapointed because you cannot keep on playing after you finish the story, you can only choose chapters  I also would have loved to be able to save wheneveri wanted like a safe house or something. But still the game was pretty awesome  I have heard that lots of content was left out because of time restraints (like siting,taking a cab etc.)


----------

